
Which rating is better, mathematically speaking? - techlearnings
https://youtu.be/8idr1WZ1A7Q
======
herenorthere
It's cool to see the math/statistical analysis behind this, as it's something
I've always done just intiutively I guess.

I will always have more trust for a 93% review with 1,000's of reviews, versus
a product with a 100% review with only ~20 reviews. Much too easy to
manipulate and/or pay for reviews to trust a product with such small sample
size of feedback.

